# ¿Como conecto un PWM (hecho con un 555) a un L298?



## jcmaniaco (Nov 15, 2008)

Hola a todos! Este es mi primer mensaje pidiendo ayuda o consejo.

Para una practica de la escuela el maestro nos pidio controlar el giro y la velocidad de un motor de CD. Mi equipo solo pudo conseguir el L298, y con un 555 armamos un PWM.

Ambos funcionan bien por separado con el motor, pero no se como conectar el PWM al puente para controlar tanto el giro como la velocidad.

¿Se puede conectar el PWM, hecho con un 555, a un L298? 

De antemamo gracias por sus consejos. 

Se despide su servidor:
                                          Jorge Rodríguez.


----------



## pepechip (Nov 16, 2008)

la salida del 555 la aplicas a una entrada y la otra entrada la conectas al punto central de un conmutador que aplique + o - segun la posicion en que se encuentre.


----------



## jcmaniaco (Nov 16, 2008)

Mucísimas gracias amigo! 

Acabo de leer tu mensaje, fui a mi proto, lo probe, funciono, y brinque de gusto! 

Anoche me estaba rompiendo la cabeza tratando que de funcionara. De nuevo gracias, me sacaste del apuro.

Se despide tu servidor:
                                     Jorge Rodríguez


----------



## pepechip (Nov 16, 2008)

Celebro que te haya ido bien.
un saludo


----------



## rude0004 (Mar 16, 2009)

Creo que tengo un problema parecido...necesito controlar la velocidad y posicion de un motor de cc, el motor a un no lo tengo, pero quisiera tener el circuito y ya teniendolo comprar el motor, ya he trabajado con PWM pero con un microcontrolador, ahora necesito hacer este control del motor pero con operacionales y con un control PID quisiera saber si existe algun circuito que me sirva para controlar velocidad y posicion de un motor con operacionales...gracias


----------



## br1 (Ago 24, 2009)

Mi proble es que tengo 2 salidas de una tarjeta de adquisicion de datos (DAQ), una salida me da el sentido de giro (5 o 0 Volts) y la otra me da la modulación de pulsos (PWM, de 0 hasta 5 Volts). El problema es que no se como controlar la velocidad de un motor de cd usando un integrado L298N. Como conecto la salida del PWM?, la conecta directo a una entrada del integrado? y que pasa con la salida de sentido de giro? uso compuertas logicas?....


----------



## protheusdk (Nov 13, 2009)

la salida de pwm debe ser conectada al pin 5 mientras q el pin 7 permanece en 0 lógico, para el cambio de giro el pin 7 debe estar en 1 lógico


----------



## strygon (Jul 15, 2010)

oigan... porque no mandan mejor una imagenn de las conexiones??? io tb necesito conectar un l298 con un motor dc el co¡ual es controlado con un pwm!! :S!
seria de gran ayuda!!


----------



## kneeves (Mar 12, 2012)

pepechip dijo:


> la salida del 555 la aplicas a una entrada y la otra entrada la conectas al punto central de un conmutador que aplique + o - segun la posicion en que se encuentre.



Que tal pepechip, gracias por la ayuda (soy nuevo en esto), pero no me queda claro lo del conmutador, ya que el enlace de la imagen a caducado.
te agradecería un monton si pudieras colocar la imagen.
muchas gracias


----------

